# Arranque Dual Gentoo-M$

## rafiki21

Hola buenas noches tengo un problema, instale windows y gento en un mismo disco, el problema es que no puedo hacer correr la particion de windows exactamente windows 7, la manera de como particione es la siguiente:

/dev/sda1 /boot

/dev/sda2/ntfs   (  aqui tengo instalado windows )

/dev/sda3/swap

/dev/sda4/root       ( aqui tengo instalado deto el sistema )

Gentoo me corre a la perfeccion pero la particion de linux cuando la configuro en el grub.conf no me la reconose la configuracion que puse fue la que saque del manual de gentoo osea:

tittle windows 

roonoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

Espero que puedan ayudarme a configurar bien el grub para hacer el arranque dual y si hay otra manera de hacerlo asi tenga que reinstalar los dos sistemas por favor diganmela y de que manera acomodar las particiones y como configurarlasLast edited by rafiki21 on Sun Mar 07, 2010 9:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## edgar_uriel84

No sé si todavía aplique esta información pero cuando yo tenía arranque dual, era obligatorio que windows estuviera en sda1. Ojalá un usuario que tenga instalado windows pueda confirmarlo.

Por otro lado, tu línea 2 de la entrada de grub debe ser:

root (hd0,1)

Creo que son todas las anotaciones que te puedo hacer, espero te sirva alguna.

Saludos.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Creo que no es necesario... al menos yo tengo mi disco duro así, con el windows XP en la sda8 y arranca...

un saludo

      Nombre                  Indicadores            Tipo                Tipo de S.F.                    [Etiqueta]                  Tamaño(MB)

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

       sda1                                           Primaria            Linux ext3                                                    15726,74             

       sda2                                           Primaria            Linux ext3                                                    10487,24

       sda3                                           Primaria            Linux swap / Solaris                                           2097,45

       sda5                                           Lógica              Linux ext3                                                    15726,74

       sda6                                           Lógica              Linux ext3                                                    10487,24

       sda7                                           Lógica              Linux ext3                                                    10487,24

       sda8                                           Lógica              NTFS                            [^A]                          15011,14

----------

## ebray187

 *rafiki21 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tittle windows 
> 
> rootnoverify (hd0,1)
> ...

 

Quizá te faltó la t del rootnoverify. 

En mi pc no tengo la linea makeactive y corre sin problemas.

Saludos

----------

## ensarman

si tu  windos está en /dev/sda1 en el grub sería (hd0,0)

----------

## rafiki21

Holaaa perdon pero lo de la parte de "rootnoverify (hd0,1)" fue problema de error de escitura mia, en el xorg.conf si lo tengo bien escrito

Les comentocomo instalo los sitemas, en primer lugar instalo windows, cuando estoy particionando windows el mismo windows me hace dos particiones, una es para instalar el arrancador del sistema y en la otra instala el sistema, cuando instalo gentoo la particion que hace el windows para arrancar su sistema la borro y ahi mismo hago la de /dev/sda1 por logica la particion de windows me la deja como /dev/sda2 y asi consecutivamente, no se si tenga que ver algo eso y si hay otra manera de hacer las particiones por favor decirmelas

Gracias...............  :Embarassed: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Desde gentoo (cualquier linux vale) ejecuta fdisk -l (-l = -ele minuscula) y te sacará un listado de todas tus particiones si las particiones se han movido edita grub.conf o menu.lst en /boot/grub/ y listo.

----------

## pcmaster

Yo en el grub.conf tengo:

```
title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Eso sí, tuve que instalar grub en la partición Linux, porque si lo instalaba en el MBR, Windows me lo eliminaba al iniciar. Por eso, la partición Windows tuve que ponerla como activa. La partiicón windows que tengo es sda1.

----------

